# what is overclocking? and...



## Ashok Verma (Jun 30, 2008)

hi friends,
i just want to know that what is over clocking and  what's the advantage of it?
also i want to know why my DDR400 RAM is working as DDR333 
whats the reason behind this?

MY PC Configuration is given below:-
*Hardware:* 
CPU Type                  Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.06GHz
Motherboard             Intel D865GSA (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
->Chipset                  Intel Springdale-G i865G
->Video Adapter        Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller  (96 MB)
->3D Accelerator       Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Disk Drive                Seagate ST380211AS  (80 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Hard Disk Name        Barracuda
Optical Drive            SONY DVD RW DW-Q120A (DVD+RW)
Memory                    1GB + 512MB RAM Hynix 400MHz
Monitor                    LG StudioWorks / HiSync 700B  [17" CRT]

*Software:
*Operating System     Microsoft Windows XP Professional  SP 2                          
BIOS Version            SA86510A.86A.1024.2006.0504.1017

*Chipset:*
Supported Memory Types      DDR-266 SDRAM, DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM
Maximum Memory Amount    4 GB


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

> also i want to know why my DDR400 RAM is working as DDR333
> whats the reason behind this?



Please use *CPU-Z* and please post screen shot related to Memory timings 

as it seems one or more of your RAM stick is not a 400 MHz supported one hence they are running at slower frequency 

also the board doesnt support 4 GB as per Intel *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d865gsa/ its upto 2 GB 




> i just want to know that what is over clocking and what's the advantage of it?



Over Clocking is a technique in which you run your processor / ram / grfx card or such in higher frequency than their original specified value 

If you run higher frequency means faster processing in less time  so suppose if you can OC your processor 50% means a good amount of speed boost in those applications which depends more on CPU resources


----------



## Indyan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thread moved to hardware troubleshooting.*


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 30, 2008)

me t00 newbie for OC.
let know if can OC mine system's DC 1.8 & PD 2.8.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

> let know if can OC mine system's DC 1.8 & PD 2.8.



Any processor can be over clocked, some are good and generates less heat hence runs faster, some are not hence heats up a lot.

Its not processors which is the most important factor, rather the key is whether your motherboard supports Over clocking or not !!

So which is the make and model of your motherboard on top which you are running the E2160 and 820 ??


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 6, 2008)

i've asked this before,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=846759

tahe a look


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

@Ashok Verma

Please read this, as per which, you may see your motherboard (Intel D865GSA) supports  DRAM (DDR) : FSB (QDR) Ratio of 5:4,

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/8421/84308406xs1.jpg

*www.intel.com/design/motherbd/sa/sa_mem.htm

hence you are forced to run at DDR 333 MHz speed, now if the board would have had an unlocked bios allowing overclocking, u would have had options to alter settings to allow QDR : DDR ratio


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> hence you are forced to run at DDR 333 MHz speed, now if the board would have had an unlocked bios allowing overclocking, u would have had options to alter settings to allow QDR : DDR ratio



hi bro, so please tell me that can i over-clock my mem.(RAM)
i think FSB is 533
and my RAM is 400MHz
One is 1GB DDR 400 and another is 512MB DDR 400
i'm a newbie to overclocking please explain.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

> i'm a newbie to overclocking please explain.



Hello,

See, basic thing is your motherboard model doesnt support over clocking hence there is no way u can do with with your present mothrboard 

Intel comes with locked BIOS hence not possible with Intel original boards


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Chota cheeta,
but anyway one just want to know about it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^

go through here,

*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/08/23/how-to-over-clock-basic-over-clocking-guide-for-core-2-duo/


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^
> 
> go through here,
> 
> *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/08/23/how-to-over-clock-basic-over-clocking-guide-for-core-2-duo/



Thanks buddy,
Thank u once again.....


----------

